# Gaming Newletter:  April Edition



## McMurphy (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome to the first monthly installment of the Gaming Newsletter. There will be a new newletter edition posted as a sticky thread every month containing chances for the gaming community to interact over the topics of a spotlighted feature story, a poll with internet links, and what the community is currently playing. If all goes well, expect to see the Gaming Newsletter grow into something more than a sticky thread in the future.  
​ 
 *Feature Story:  Ebert Slams Games*
​ 
 The high profile film critic, Roger Ebert, has posted on his online blog that he believes that video games are not as artistically sound as film. Gander at the following quote from Ebert’s answer to a gaming fan:



			
				Roger Ebert said:
			
		

> “Yours is the most civil of countless messages I have received after writing that I did indeed consider video games inherently inferior to film and literature. There is a structural reason for that: Video games by their nature require player choices, which is the opposite of the strategy of serious film and literature, which requires authorial control.
> 
> I am prepared to believe that video games can be elegant, subtle, sophisticated, challenging and visually wonderful. But I believe the nature of the medium prevents it from moving beyond craftsmanship to the stature of art. To my knowledge, no one in or out of the field has ever been able to cite a game worthy of comparison with the great dramatists, poets, filmmakers, novelists and composers. That a game can aspire to artistic importance as a visual experience, I accept. But for most gamers, video games represent a loss of those precious hours we have available to make ourselves more cultured, civilized and empathetic.”








*Do you agree?  Are video games inherently inferior to film and other forms of art?*

Personally, this gamer finds the comment ironic. It was not all that long ago in the last century that film had slowly convinced art critics to take the genre of film as a legitimate form of art. They, too, believed that film was inherently weaker due to the apathetic level of engagement the audience can have and still appreciate a film. I believe, as the gaming arena grows and matures, the chance of a truly gripping epic will emerge. Is Ebert claiming that games like the forthcoming Final Fantasy XII cannot possibly achieve the artistic merit of Weekend at Bernie’s 2?
 *
Blowing Out the Birthday Candles*
​ 
Throughout the era of gaming, many consoles have released science fiction and fantasy titles out for the public’s enjoyment. The following games are a few of the examples of April releases from the distant past. 

Mystery Quest

Fist of the North Star

Robocop 2

Super C

Toxic Crusaders

Adventures of Lolo

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde

Legacy of the Wizard

Mappyland

Xexyz 

Click any of these games to play a java version of them online instantly. Afterwards, feel free to comment and cast your vote for your favorite.

 *Community Center:  What are You Playing?
*​ 
Any out there painting eggs this April? Nah. Didn’t think so. Let the rest of us know what games you are currently playing this spring. 

 For myself, I am STILL plugging away at Dragon Quest VIII. My girlfriend and I both had files, so most of the gaming time was watching her beat the game. Great ending. Now, I am playing a type of clean-up....exploring side quests and leveling my file’s characters in an alternate manner in attempts of revealing a 100% of what the game has to offer.


 -McMurphy


----------



## Green (Apr 6, 2006)

First off - I don't remember any of those games, so I won't vote  I always think there are too many pairs of rose-tinted spectacles around when the subject of old games comes up.

Ok, as to the main post - I have to agree with Ebert, whoever he is, that _in general_, computer games are inferior to film.

Of course there's bound to be some that shine and some that smell from each medium (the example of Bernie's and FF above for instance). Unfortunately, games tend to suffer more from things like bad voice acting, unbelievable plot, crappy effects/graphics which detract from the experience, repetitiveness and low-budget corner-cutting.

That's not to say that film can't suffer from these things (Dungeons & Dragons, anyone?), but they combat them more effectively.

On the flip side of the FF/Bernie's example, has any game ever come close to the atmosphere of the Godfather (the film, not the turdfest game), or classics like reservoir dogs? Good Will Hunting?

You could argue they have, but I'll disagree  I think Ebert has a point about user interactivity, as well. Although I don't feel that choice is a bad thing in itself, I think that the constant die-reload-try-again-die-reload cycle that we all get stuck in from time to time detracts from the experience.

Recent fave of mine, though: F.E.A.R. Great cinematic game.

PS - games I'm playing... Call of Cthulhu (DCotE), bit of BF: Vietnam, PES5 (as always)... and maybe F.E.A.R. again


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Apr 9, 2006)

at the moment I would think that games aren't a true art form but I think they will become one soon, as they are getting more and more emotional from a story line point of view. Do we not get emotionally connected to our characters when playing a really good game when we are so envolved with it? 

At the moment I am playing the new Godfather games its not too bad the combat system is a little different which is fun. I also playing final fantasy 7 it is a classic after all


----------



## Quokka (Apr 9, 2006)

I disagree that computer games are not an artform. Art can be interpreted as a spectrum from the 'classic' arts down to the choice of how you style your hair... and even that is too linear a description. I'll certainly grant that alot of gaming so far has been bad art. 

As far as the authorial control argument goes, literature leaves the imagery to the reader's control and scuplture/painting often encourages the observer to question the story or circumstances of the subject/ characters. In many ways computer games place more restrictions on interpreting the author's intended message than any other form.

True open ended gaming is really only just begining, the majority games have, and still do, tell the author's story with no real imput from the player.

As posted before these are very similar claims to what was levelled at film when it began to challenge the stage for society's interest. Back then it took time to build the credability to attract the better story tellers, the same has happend with gaming and it is still very young.

_"To my knowledge, no one in or out of the field has ever been able to cite a game worthy of comparison with the great dramatists, poets, filmmakers, novelists and composers."_

I doubt many people argued that point either when silent films were first released but today many are considered very important culturally and artistically. And the best, most important works were _arguably _yet to come.

Maybe the same will be said in 100 years in relation to some of the electronic worlds being created.


----------



## Wolfeborn (Apr 27, 2006)

Will post on the main topic of this thread if I ever get off this java sit coool retro games on the internet, quick control D,  see you in a couple of weeks lol


----------



## Wolfeborn (Apr 27, 2006)

As to Mr egberts views, hmm I do think that currently Gaming as an entire experince cannot be considered an art form in the context of literature or films, there are obviously sections of them that contain cinematics or beautiful landscapes/images which convey emotions and storylines much like many films, hoever these sequences are basically animated shorts which tie in with the overall theme/story of the game.  

I think the closest that games come to havig a true film/book storyline adn feel are probably Silent hill resident evil and final fantasy.  However as has been previously said the die rinse repeat nature does take something away from the experrince.  However any game with a properly thought out story line set out in a linear way is in myopinion much the same as any movie.

If you look at the final fantasy games or resident evil these both have strong well thought out, (the first 2 resident evils) storylines, that were completley linear.  Non linear games although more playable tend not to have as strong storyline basis.  The main reason I am quoting reisdent evil as a strong case is that It is designed to play and feel like a movie, and you play the protagonist.  The entire game has sequences and events designed to convey emotion of fear/shock to the game player not through there own actions/interactivity with the game but through set scenes much like a horror film.  and as I have said although they are not quite up to the standard of films yet I think that the emotional conncection and impact to some games is just as strong as some films.

phew I shall stop there I could prob ramble on about that all night.


----------

